# For those of you with antigun neighbors...



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Heh...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's funny!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

God I need that sign. My neighbors treat me like the anti-Christ because they've seen my guns. Until, of course, someone tries to break into their house or they are attacked, then my phone is ringing.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> God I need that sign. My neighbors treat me like the anti-Christ because they've seen my guns. Until, of course, someone tries to break into their house or they are attacked, then my phone is ringing.


Got caller ID?
ignore them:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Got caller ID?
> ignore them:mrgreen:


I don't. My family is still in 1983... not even call waiting! LOL!

The last neighbor that called me called at 3:00 AM and said she thought she heard someone fooling with her front door. "Could you come out with your gun and scare them away? Maybe a rifle or something?"

"Ooo. I'm sorry. I don't appear to have any ammo." *click*

This is one of the women who runs and drags her kid inside the house everytime she sees me outside, whether I have a visible gun on me or not, and she makes a huge production of it each time. Ma'am, call 911... I'm sure they'll come save you in 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> The last neighbor that called me called at 3:00 AM and said she thought she heard someone fooling with her front door. "Could you come out with your gun and scare them away? Maybe a rifle or something?"
> 
> "Ooo. I'm sorry. I don't appear to have any ammo." *click*
> 
> This is one of the women who runs and drags her kid inside the house every time she sees me outside, whether I have a visible gun on me or not, and she makes a huge production of it each time. Ma'am, call 911... I'm sure they'll come save you in 30 to 40 minutes.


Typical. Anti's hate people with guns ..... until they need a person with a gun to protect their stupid asses. I think you should stick to the call 911 response, it's good.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, I do. It's the safest response. Whenever someone calls me I say, "Did you call 911? You'll be fine." I'm too nice of a person to just go back to bed, so I usually check out a window to see for myself and decide whether I need to place a call to 911 also. 

I do, however, love people telling me guns aren't needed here because the police station can be seen from the development. I'm not sure if they think the cops sit in the station waiting for a call or what, but anyone who's gotten a speeding ticket knows better.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have neighbors like this. They hate big dogs and guns, so me with my 130 lb blood hound and my gun collection make me the anitchrist. That is until the night they thought someone was trying to come into their back door. They called me before they called the cops. I told them to call the cops. I did however go into my backyard and look over the fence. Turns out it was a windy night and it was trash blowing around inside their back porch. 
They have a dog now. I don't know if they have any means of defense other than a lap dog.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of my in-laws and neighbors are the same way they hate guns. Until a helicopter is flying over our sub division and they see a guy running through our streets with a gun on the news live. Then for whatever reason they come to my house or call and ask me what they should do. I say lock your doors, hide in a closet, and pray the guy doesn't kick down your door. If he does then kiss your ass good-bye. Oh yeah and buy a gun you *&%$^$! idiot! :smt013


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

FallGuy said:


> Most of my in-laws and neighbors are the same way they hate guns. Until a helicopter is flying over our sub division and they see a guy running through our streets with a gun on the news live. Then for whatever reason they come to my house or call and ask me what they should do. I say lock your doors, hide in a closet, and pray the guy doesn't kick down your door. If he does then kiss your ass good-bye. Oh yeah and buy a gun you *&%$^$! idiot! :smt013


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 
They hate 'em until they need 'em then it's too late.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, reminds me of the time there was a report of some nut up on the road our sub division is off of that was running people over and shooting at them. My dad says to me, "Do you have ammo in the house for your rifle?"

"No." (I lied)

"Why not?!"

"Because you said the rifle was ok but the ammo wasn't, dad. Sorry. Just trying to be a good daughter."


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

my mom is the same way. she makes me keep my gun in the garage when i am home visiting from college. she doesn't even let me say the word "gun" she hates it so much. until the nite she swore she saw someone walk by our living room window. she looked at me, started to say "so did you bring...(your gun home)?" and i said "i'll go get IT". she still won't let me keep it in the house. AND she refuses to lock the windows. i even called the local PD to come do one of their home security checks, she got a lecture, nothing has changed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, my dad finally told me to get some shotgun shells and keep the shotgun loaded. LOL! I thought that was funny. Our next door neighbors just moved in recently and have a bad habit. They leave their garage door open, but also leave the light on. That's just an invitation. Why not post a sign that says, "Here's my stuff! Free to a good home!" 

So I say to dad, "My shotgun isn't really great for quick home protection. That 26" barrel isn't real easy to get around inside with."

"How about the rifle?"

"Same problem, and it's heavier. Plus, shooting that indoors is asking for a tragedy if I miss because it'll keep going through the neighbor's house."

"So what then?"

"How about a handgun?"

"No."

We'll keep working. If I can break him down, maybe I can stop sneaking my handguns in and out in my purse. LOL!


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My next door neighbors at our vacation place in SC are an agronomy professor and his librarian wife from Rhode Island. :roll: They're snowbirds that live there for the winter months and my wife and I get down for 3-4 days each month. We used to make the effort to go to breakfast with them at least once when we were both down, but since they've seen me in the garage cleaning guns, I notice we don't get breakfast invites any more. Now I have no current insights into the liberal mind.... but it doesn't bother me a bit if they're "off put" by our guns.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> My next door neighbors at our vacation place in SC are an agronomy professor and his librarian wife from Rhode Island. :roll: They're snowbirds that live there for the winter months and my wife and I get down for 3-4 days each month. We used to make the effort to go to breakfast with them at least once when we were both down, but since they've seen me in the garage cleaning guns, I notice we don't get breakfast invites any more. Now I have no current insights into the liberal mind.... but it doesn't bother me a bit if they're "off put" by our guns.


Ask them to go shooting with ya. Convert 'em!


----------

